# Easton simplified product line for 2021 and scrapping ACC,ACG, C1, Apollo etc.



## ahw (Dec 4, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> A/C/E will have 80-130gr breakoff points instead of 4 diffrent sizes.


I did like that they had different point lengths for the end protruding outside the shaft. 

Presumably with this setup, they'll pick one of the point lengths and add the remainder back as break off sections.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

If the AVANCE is 4mm instead of 4.2mm/0.166” ID it will force use of genuine components... Something that will be no accident I’m sure.


----------



## N00bie (May 28, 2020)

The ACC being discontinued is sad news for UK target/club shooters in particular. A lot of clubs use shared grounds for outdoor shooting and consequently ban carbon arrows as they can be too difficult to find - metal detectors simply don't pick them up and schools and sports grounds don't want them left in the ground due to risk of injury. 

Being able to purchase single shafts for ACCs was also a bonus - who wants to buy a set of twelve arrows when a few replacements/shafts might be all that's needed?

Thanks to Viper1's advice I'm currently investing in all aluminium arrows to match arrows to draw weight at low cost, however I was hoping to invest in ACCs in the future to complete several partial sets that I bought with my used bow. Maybe we'll see a discount on existing stock - or a buying frenzy!

Anyone aware of a viable alternative at a similar price point?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

tassie_devil said:


> If the AVANCE is 4mm instead of 4.2mm/0.166” ID it will force use of genuine components... Something that will be no accident I’m sure.


Yes according to the podcast the sizes of shafts and components are the same. Its just the naming convention that is updated to make more sense.

But we will see soon if Easton will disclose their "inner diameter" for real or this is just a half step forward where they call it 4mm ID, but in reality its more like 4.2mm/0.166”.... or somewhere in between.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Would be nice if all the manufacturers posted the true ID and OD of their shafts and components, wouldn’t it? It seems to be getting more confusing, not less. 

I mean, what’s with Easton’s 6.5 arrows? .244 is 6.2mm
And their 4 and 5 arrows? .166 is 4.2mm and .204 is 5.2mm
I don’t even know how they refer to their “H” .230 arrows, which are 5.85mm. 
Why not refer to them as what they actually are?

Then you have the other brands that are often .001 or .002 off, and one company’s components are often just a bit too loose or just a bit too tight to fit another’s. I’ve given up on figuring out Carbon Express completely.

I don’t know how any archery dealers and retailers can keep from going insane, trying to stock and keep track of components.


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

Stash said:


> Would be nice if all the manufacturers posted the true ID and OD of their shafts and components, wouldn’t it? It seems to be getting more confusing, not less.
> 
> I mean, what’s with Easton’s 6.5 arrows? .244 is 6.2mm
> And their 4 and 5 arrows? .166 is 4.2mm and .204 is 5.2mm
> ...


H is 6 mm


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I will miss the ACC's and ACG's. I shoot ACG's at 70 m, but use ACC's for 18 m and short range drills. They fly about the same at short distances, but I found ACC's to be extremely rugged and survive better when arrows are smacking together at the target. They have less of tendency to get bent because of the carbon outer layer. I've never had one get bent from normal use, whereas I've seen an aluminum (Jazz) arrow get bent just from bouncing out of the target. I remember I once accidentally shot one of my ACC's into a sheet of plywood. I had to yank it out with pliers, but there was no visible damage and I just kept shooting it. Fortunately, with my last arrow purchase a few years ago, I have enough ACC's and ACG's to last for a few more years.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Well Chiclets... Over time I've been building up some ACCs for outdoors[since I miss a lot and wanted something a metal dector would pick up more easily]. Bummer for down the road I guess.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good thing I have life time supply of 390 ACC prohunters. I wonder what 8 dozen uncut shafts would fetch in the classifieds?,


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

N00bie said:


> The ACC being discontinued is sad news for UK target/club shooters in particular. A lot of clubs use shared grounds for outdoor shooting and consequently ban carbon arrows as they can be too difficult to find - metal detectors simply don't pick them up and schools and sports grounds don't want them left in the ground due to risk of injury.
> 
> Being able to purchase single shafts for ACCs was also a bonus - who wants to buy a set of twelve arrows when a few replacements/shafts might be all that's needed?


Best decision ever made, for what it's worth i'm a UK shooter and I shoot all carbons because I believe they are the better arrow. However, that aside, carbon arrows are not too difficult to find:

Will a Metal detector find the points and pins?
Yes!

Will it find the shaft?
No

You know what does find the shaft?
A low tech option like a rake

You know what helps find them faster? (and i'm not talking "don't miss")
Teaching archers to better understand their equipment, the power it generates and how far an arrow will roughly travel passed a given Target distance (specifically talking Target as Field doesn't get the Club Carbon ban).

Most of the time, people miss and then you ask them the basic questions of "Where?". I'm after indications like Left, Right, High, Low, just over the right shoulder of the boss. Anything like that, what do you get..... a shoulder shrug and an "I dunno, you tell me". I mean someone else didn't shoot that arrow for you!

What I find worse is that in the UK, Carbon is almost demonised, especially if it's on shared grounds (school playing fields, football grounds, etc.) yet it's perfectly acceptable to shoot a wooden arrow that has the same properties as the carbon, not metal detectable other than the point. Someone could rock up with a 100# Warbow and bury a stick in the ground with ease and that's perfectly fine, but a carbon arrow...... NOOOO!!! 

My big question, is who brought up the carbon thing with whomever the agreement to use the grounds was drawn up with. My thought is it is most likely the club that asks the question, with some rebuttal from the leaser asking to why they are "bad" and then the club explains various things and the leaser then declines that option.

Yet the worry over carbon splinters is the same as an ACC arrow, either of them snap it's the same material that is going snap, whether there is metal in the core the carbon still separates!

My conclusion is teach archers better, not just to throw sticks at range "safely" but how to recover a miss properly.
With the change up to the offerings around, and the price point gap from lower end Ali to ACC Variants, intermediate archers wanting to step up to to competitive arrows should be able to take advantage of all the good options available at good prices.


----------



## N00bie (May 28, 2020)

@*Aleatorian* - whilst I agree that not allowing carbon arrows whilst allowing wooden arrows does not make sense, I for one will definitely miss ACCs. As *DK Lieu* mentioned, ACCs are very rugged. I've lost count of how many times I've hit/slammed other arrows since I started shooting in May. The only damage I've done to my ACC arrows is numerous broken nocks and one damaged arrow due to a robin hood. I've damaged one other arrow, however this was due to a miss and a ricochet off of a hard backstop - resulting in a slightly bent arrow. 

I haven't shot full carbon arrows and can't compare carbon aluminium composite to full carbon, however I definitely prefer ACC to aluminium based on my very limited experience. Luckily the club I attend does allow carbons - I simply don't have any at the moment. 

David


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

N00bie said:


> @*Aleatorian* - whilst I agree that not allowing carbon arrows whilst allowing wooden arrows does not make sense, I for one will definitely miss ACCs. As *DK Lieu* mentioned, ACCs are very rugged. I've lost count of how many times I've hit/slammed other arrows since I started shooting in May. The only damage I've done to my ACC arrows is numerous broken nocks and one damaged arrow due to a robin hood. I've damaged one other arrow, however this was due to a miss and a ricochet off of a hard backstop - resulting in a slightly bent arrow.
> 
> I haven't shot full carbon arrows and can't compare carbon aluminium composite to full carbon, however I definitely prefer ACC to aluminium based on my very limited experience. Luckily the club I attend does allow carbons - I simply don't have any at the moment.
> 
> David


Glad I've got a civil response, I posted on a common UK FB page about a month or so ago on this very topic. I usually expect all the old guard that come rushing out to attack me because my thought are blasphemous. 

How dare I suggest we teach people how to be more rounded and understand the full working of the sport and what they do!

I used to shoot ACC arrows, specifically X10s, the problem I had with them is they bend. Albeit by small amounts, but they do and this opens up groups slowly over time. When you are hunting for the last few points towards GMB or after those high 720 round scores, that just isn't acceptable.
Most people I know that still shoot them get a new set per season and retire the old set to practice, that to me just wasn't affordable.

I will agree with you, ACC (the arrow model) are nigh on bombproof, and when you consider the cost were a cracking arrow


----------



## N00bie (May 28, 2020)

Aleatorian said:


> Glad I've got a civil response, I posted on a common UK FB page about a month or so ago on this very topic. I usually expect all the old guard that come rushing out to attack me because my thought are blasphemous.
> 
> How dare I suggest we teach people how to be more rounded and understand the full working of the sport and what they do!
> 
> ...


I'd love to be able to afford a set of X10s every season - I'd buy a set or two of ACCs and bank the rest! At the level I'm shooting at I'd be wasting my money. And even if I was shooting better and had the money I wouldn't spend that much. The ACCs I've been shooting were well used before I acquired them and seem bomb proof - they seem like a much better investment to me and I'm sad to hear that they are coming to an end. 

Interestingly regarding the X10s, I listened to a YouTube stream with Sjef Van Den Berg when he argued against using them unless the archer has a long draw length and is shouting high poundage. Expensive is perhaps not always best.

Thanks to Viper1 I have recently invested in a set of aluminium arrows and have just shot my best backyard round ever. It will be interesting to see how much hammer my new Easton Blues stand up to to though!

I will no doubt invest in some carbon arrows in the future and look forward to seeing how they shoot.

David


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Dropping ACC...just seems like a mistake. I was going to buy another set a month ago and I guess I will be better served to just move on to something else. I too wish there was a detailed i.d. and o.d. spec sheet for mfrs... people like tophat that push a .244 to fit a .246 well that just doesn't work for me. And Easton H... well they are published as being .234 as well as the cx Maxima rz... and neither components were interchangeable...one too big for one and the other too small for the opposite. So for years my go to Easton shaft had gold tip point insert and victory pin bushings with Easton pin nocks. I felt like those fit better than what was designed for them by their own mfrs. It's a rabbit hole that just keeps going. Those Easton shafts have since been discontinued and I've moved on to victory shaft and black eagle point inserts and victory pin bushings and Easton pin nocks...I guess we are somewhat fortunate to have options for weights or fit... and option of feel and choices of what we like.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

N00bie said:


> Anyone aware of a viable alternative at a similar price point?


Second hand ACEs are often about the same price as new ACCs, though of course it's a bit of a gamble unless you know their history, and sometimes a bit of a wait to find the right size. Not quite the same durability of course as they're thinner. 
If you're in the T1-T6 spine groups, then aluminum arrows only represent an extra 20-30% diameter and about a 5% reduction in initial speed. If the $ count more than the fps, there's a case for paying a third as much for XX75 to get the same initial straightness and much better spine tolerance, along with with having plenty of budget spare to cover all the bent arrows.


Aleatorian said:


> Someone could rock up with a 100# Warbow and bury a stick in the ground with ease and that's perfectly fine, but a carbon arrow...... NOOOO!!!


If you bury a wooden arrow in the ground, that's about the same scenario as as a wooden stick that fell off a tree, or a root close to the surface, with a sharp rock nearby. While the wooden arrow will soften and decay pretty quickly in the ground, neither carbon or wood fibers are likely to disappear in the human body as they get encapsulated. The exposed fibers from a carbon arrow can be a lot longer, thinner, and sharper than wood ones though. Looking through the medical literature, it's unclear whether the type of carbon fibers in an arrow can cause the same cell damage as asbestos fibers in the long term, though in some animal studies the body reacts to both types in the same way. Wood fibers have more short term infection risk though, especially if it starts to decay or contains chemicals that the body reacts to, like in cedar.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

N00bie said:


> The ACC being discontinued is sad news for UK target/club shooters in particular. A lot of clubs use shared grounds for outdoor shooting and consequently ban carbon arrows as they can be too difficult to find - metal detectors simply don't pick them up and schools and sports grounds don't want them left in the ground due to risk of injury.
> 
> Being able to purchase single shafts for ACCs was also a bonus - who wants to buy a set of twelve arrows when a few replacements/shafts might be all that's needed?
> 
> ...


The new Pro Comp will work for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheElBow (May 18, 2015)

Timevoid said:


> ...
> 
> Components names will be according to their inner diameter then the "brand name" of the shafts, following the metric system in millimeter.
> ...


The metric system is creeping more and more into the daily life of Americans. Fine. 😉


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

TheElBow said:


> The metric system is creeping more and more into the daily life of Americans. Fine. 😉


I was ready for this in the 1970's when I was in grade school and the US never made the conversion. I'm too old to change now, but I do a lot of the conversion math in my head when there are discussions so that it makes sense to me.... LOL


----------



## Lawsondmd (Apr 29, 2020)

l’m newer to archery(a little over a year) and for the most part of that l have been shooting Easton platinum plus and apollos. I just bought a dozen Apollo shafts( usually $7.50 but on sale). I don’t know anything about other companies arrows. Can anyone make a suggestion for a arrow like the apollo in the same cost range? Depending on limbs my draw wait is 30-35 lbs. and using a 840 apollo spine. Ps ,I know about the new Easton avance , but it’s a lighter shaft and I want to keep my 18 meter( hey I might b a 58 year old American but it’s never too late to to learn how to use the other side of the measuring stick😁) point on at least on the paper. Thanks


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Lawsondmd said:


> l’m newer to archery(a little over a year) and for the most part of that l have been shooting Easton platinum plus and apollos. I just bought a dozen Apollo shafts( usually $7.50 but on sale). I don’t know anything about other companies arrows. Can anyone make a suggestion for a arrow like the apollo in the same cost range? Depending on limbs my draw wait is 30-35 lbs. and using a 840 apollo spine. Ps ,I know about the new Easton avance , but it’s a lighter shaft and I want to keep my 18 meter( hey I might b a 58 year old American but it’s never too late to to learn how to use the other side of the measuring stick😁) point on at least on the paper. Thanks


If you live in US "Black eagle Intrepid" is a good beginner choice. Easton Avance are a bit to pricy if you include arrow components also into the total price.
.006” straightness will be more then enough. If you worried, roll the shafts on a glass table or on a spinner to see if shaft is crooked just don't use it. (use for learning to fletch vanes on instead). 

If you stick to .166" size in the biginning it will save alot of money, because you will be able to swap components between brands. And you dont need to cash out for new components all the time.

Other affordable brands are Skylon Radius, Cross-X maior, pegasus, ambition.Carbon express nano .166, Goldtip ultraligt entrada. You find all shafts on Lancasters website.


----------



## Lawsondmd (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Timevoid said:


> Yes according to the podcast the sizes of shafts and components are the same. Its just the naming convention that is updated to make more sense.
> 
> But we will see soon if Easton will disclose their "inner diameter" for real or this is just a half step forward where they call it 4mm ID, but in reality its more like 4.2mm/0.166”.... or somewhere in between.


It may be old news for some, but this seems to have been confirmed as the 4mm Avance points are advertised as compatible with Carbon Ones. So 4mm is 4.2mm - not sure how this simplifies anything - but at least we still have another component option in the 4.2mm/0.166" range.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Purchased and Built some Avance shafts. Used all Easton Components. Found the Pin for Pin Nocks to fit rather loose. Could not use my normal installation procedure of plastic wrap around pin and insertion. Had to resort to hot melting them in. Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

russch said:


> Purchased and Built some Avance shafts. Used all Easton Components. Found the Pin for Pin Nocks to fit rather loose. Could not use my normal installation procedure of plastic wrap around pin and insertion. Had to resort to hot melting them in. Anyone else have similar experiences?


Yes. When I bought some Avance a couple months or so ago, I had to hot melt in the pin nocks. I was planning to anyway, not sure why you wouldn't want to. The points Lancaster sent me were Carbon One points, as the post above you said, but they fit fine. I lost a few shooting exclusively 70m lately. I may have to build another dozen soon so I'm curious what Lancaster will send me this time.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Pin nock pins are meant to be hot-melted into the shafts. Friction fit does not provide the same level of impact protection. Only a small ring of hot melt is needed.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

ACG's (aka Navigators) were my go to arrows for FITA target barebow. They were the perfect weight for shooting 70 meters. I would shoot 90 meters with ACE and then change to ACG, which tuned the same, but were 90 grains heavier. That extra weight put my point on the target. I could then switch the three under and put my point on the target at 50 meters. I have been focusing on field archery for the past several years. I thought about shooting some target now that I have retired. I would have to rethink my arrows, or hope that I have enough ACG to last. The logic of the Easton product line change makes sense, but then, once you have a formula that works with a barebow, you hate to lose it.


----------



## RabbitArcher (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm also a big fan of ACG. I have checked the Lancaster Archery inventory and found that only 1500s are left... I also hope that I have enough ACGs to last...


----------



## Recurvebow (Jul 8, 2019)

RabbitArcher said:


> I'm also a big fan of ACG. I have checked the Lancaster Archery inventory and found that only 1500s are left... I also hope that I have enough ACGs to last...











Easton ACG - Shaft Only


Suitable for all forms of outdoor and indoor archery, A/C/G is the "do it all" shaft.




www.merlinarchery.co.uk


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> ACG's (aka Navigators) were my go to arrows for FITA target barebow. They were the perfect weight for shooting 70 meters. I would shoot 90 meters with ACE and then change to ACG, which tuned the same, but were 90 grains heavier. That extra weight put my point on the target. I could then switch the three under and put my point on the target at 50 meters. I have been focusing on field archery for the past several years. I thought about shooting some target now that I have retired. I would have to rethink my arrows, or hope that I have enough ACG to last. The logic of the Easton product line change makes sense, but then, once you have a formula that works with a barebow, you hate to lose it.


ACG are also my "go to" arrows. Luckily, I bought 2 doz a few years ago when I was replacing my arrows. Good combination of price and performance, with the right amount of mass to get me to 70 m comfortably while minimizing stress on my bow. I found that I can get them to last much longer by shooting only multi-spots at distances less than 30 m.


----------



## Brian B. (Sep 25, 2020)

Aleatorian said:


> Best decision ever made, for what it's worth i'm a UK shooter and I shoot all carbons because I believe they are the better arrow. However, that aside, carbon arrows are not too difficult to find:
> 
> Will a Metal detector find the points and pins?
> Yes!
> ...


Carbon arrows demonised?? Where are you shooting? I live in the Nrth East and none of the clubs that I've visited have any issues with Carbon arrows and all but one share the grounds with a school or rugby club


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

Brian B. said:


> Carbon arrows demonised?? Where are you shooting? I live in the Nrth East and none of the clubs that I've visited have any issues with Carbon arrows and all but one share the grounds with a school or rugby club


Bit of a resurrection of 3 year old post but it has aged fairly well

Given the recent change in availability of A/C some clubs may have changed policies, but that's quite a large assumption. I'm Yorkshire based more specifically East Yorks, and most clubs I know of around the area don't allow the use of all carbons. Only recently, one of the Leeds based clubs changed their policy on allowing member to shoot full carbons, which was amusing given that they hosted WRS shoots and any one of any skill level could come and shoot them at distances of upto 90m for the pleasure of paying £10-18 for the weekend, yet their own club members who support the club cannot.....


----------

